# Returning to riding at last!



## KirklandMom (Dec 31, 2017)

Hello everyone! I am 49 year old mother of two great teens, one cat, one dog, and an OTTB mare I am currently leasing while I search for my first horse in many years.

I got my first horse when I was 9 years old. She was a very sweet half-Arab, half Welsh Mountain Pony. We called her Shammy (Sedab's Midget). She happened to be with foal when I got her, and as luck would have it, I had my very own baby horse a year later. His sire was Reati (full Arab). He was my Dream (Reati's Dream) and I loved him so much! He's my <3 horse and I miss him every day. Arabians are my favorite and always will be.

I grew up and went off to my life, children, and all the things one does. But I always said I'd have horses again one day. So here I am...daughter is 18 and graduated high school. At college. Son is a junior in high school. Everybody has lives...but me. So I decided it was time to go back home to horses! The farm I grew up on has long since been sold and turned into houses. I'm in a different location, but one that is very horse friendly. I've connected with a really great gal who has five horses, so we agreed to a lease on one of whom I am very fond and may make an offer.

I can't be the only horsey little girl who grew up and came back! I would love to hear from other ladies who are in the same situation. Back in my day (late 70s - mid 80s) I just trail rode/hacked. No formal training. Now I am working with a trainer once a week to learn proper English. Feels like all the rules have changed! And at the feed/tack stores - so much new stuff! We didn't have this back then!

I'd love to hear from you if you have any advice on what I need to know as a returning rider, with all the new rules and fun new things available. Thank you so much!

Kirkland Mom
:runninghorse2:


----------



## Fimargue (Jun 19, 2015)

Welcome on board!  Would love to see pics of your lease horse.

My two favorite breeds are the Arabian, I have two fantastic mares (photo below), and the Thoroughbred. They just have the heart and energy.


----------



## KirklandMom (Dec 31, 2017)

*Hello!*

Yes, I am an Arab girl at heart! I do really enjoy the OTTB mare I am riding now, and may make an offer on her. Riding a Thoroughbred is much different than the simple trail hacking I did so many years ago.

Your babies are lovely! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Fimargue (Jun 19, 2015)

Thank you for them, they are my heart. 

Arabs and TB's just have the presence - and if you do right by them, you will have a partner for life.

If you feel that she is right for you, then you should make an offer. But, if you feel that she just doesn't quite feel like it should, then you should get an Arabian.

However, they are pretty similar in temperament, but in some ways different. With the Arabs I have left like I'm one with them. Like if I wanted to run to the other end of the huge field as quick as possible while leading the horse (hunting season, gun shots close by and needed to check the horses immediately), they would just run with me without getting over excited.


----------



## KirklandMom (Dec 31, 2017)

*Very similar*

Arabs and TBs are definitely similar personality! I think that's why the OTTB mare is working out so far. My horses were my best friends growing up. I hope to find that again with a new baby to love! Didn't realize how lonesome I was without them! Maybe that's odd to say, but I've always gotten along well with animals. That may be due to growing up on a farm.


----------



## charrorider (Sep 23, 2012)

Welcome back to the world of horseback riding. Yes, there're a lot of new innovations in training and tack. Makes it all the more interesting. I'm 67 years old and still ride Arabians because there is no other breed like it (IMO). Happy trails!


----------



## Sentiero (Nov 28, 2017)

Welcome back! I personally ride an OTTB and if you havent tried it pace races are really fun c: but so is just light trail riding


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Hi and welcome back to horses.

I was in your shoes about eight or nine years ago. I was lucky enough to be able to play with horses as a kid and then adult life began and horses couldn't fit in there for various reasons. I got back to my passion when I was about 44 years old and now I have three of them and no turning back.

Yes, things are a bit different now. For starters, there are bags of feed and I'm still not totally convince that it is necessary, lol. Training has changed in a lot of areas too but there is still a lot that is tried and true. 
A lot of new gadgets, tack, medicines, and ideas. The horses? They're still the same beautiful creatures that they have always been.

Enjoy your comeback, it's a long road of fun, learning, ups and downs and exciting stuff. I hope that you find your heart horse again for there are many out there.


----------



## mkmurphy81 (May 8, 2015)

Welcome! You're right, there are a lot of us adult re-riders. I grew up with horses, was horseless for 20 years, finally bought a horse again this past August, and currently have 3 in my backyard. My kids are younger, so my horses are older and more kid-proof. The newest addition is an Arabian. I haven't let the kids ride her yet, but she is husband-proof.

A lot has changed since I was a kid. Some is because we humans are more educated. (Saddle fit is more than the girth reaching all the way around.) Some is because I'm an adult, and I'm no longer boarding, so I have to make all the decisions. (There are how many different feed options?!)

Welcome back to the chaos. The time spent with horses is always worth it.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Hey there @KirklandMom and welcome! I am a 47 year old re-rider as well. I had my first pony when I was five, then she was accidentally bred and I had a cute little pinto filly to love. A couple of years later we moved and my parents bought me my first horse when I was 11 - he was a QH. I have always had a weak spot for Arabians, however, and took my first year of lessons on one! She was a pretty grey Arabian mare that was my coach's personal horse, not a lesson horse, but she let me ride her. 

However, my parents were not horsey so when I moved away to go to university, I had to sell my horse. I was at university for a long time, then had kids. There never seemed to be a good time to have horses again. But when my daughter was 6, she started to fall in love with horses, and I signed her up for lessons in a hurry! That was enough to rekindle the horse passion in me. When she was 11, we bought her a horse - a beautiful grey Arabian!  Then we got him a friend - my QH mare Kodak. We built our own barn last year. So I went about 30 years without horses!!! 

Everything is different now though. Or maybe I just didn't have access to good information back in the 80s, before the Internet really exploded. My horse wore shoes and ate sweet feed, and he had limited turnout (my coach told my parents he would be too wild if he was turned out a lot). We had a pathetic wire fence (not barbed wire, but still) which he kept escaping. Oh, and we only had the one horse, so he had to have been terribly lonely, but I could not convince my parents to get him a friend. 

I have learned more about general horse care, health, and nutrition in the last two years that I ever thought possible. It's an obsession. My daughter jumps, so I've learned a lot about that too. I am re-starting my mare because she turned out to be terribly spooky so we think she has gaps in her training, therefore I am learning a lot about horse training! I learned to pull a horse trailer, to thaw frozen water pipes, to give equine first aid, to figure out if a saddle fits properly, and to ride actively rather than just sit there passively. It's a whole lot to learn, but I am loving every minute of it!

Be sure to tell us all about your horses, your progress, and your journey in general! It is a wonderful journey to be on.


----------



## Fimargue (Jun 19, 2015)

LoriF said:


> Yes, things are a bit different now. For starters, *there are bags of feed and I'm still not totally convince that it is necessary*, lol.


Would not say so. At least the ready made ones backed with sugar and god-knows-what given to horses who do not need to put on weight. If needed, I make my own mix with lucerne, crushed barley, maybe corn, and oil.


----------



## KirklandMom (Dec 31, 2017)

Thank you all so much for the warm welcome! I can relate to everything that's been said. I've decided to make an offer on Miss OTTB! She's just lovely and you know they steal your heart when you're not looking! Here she is, and the goofy thing with her is yours truly.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Great pics! The horse is gorgeous, and you look totally comfortable with her. I'd say she's a keeper, but only you know for sure. Let us know what happens!


----------



## ChasingDreams (Nov 14, 2017)

She has a kind and attentive look to her, congratulations! Keep us posted  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome back to horses.  It's a great feeling, isn't it? I got back a few years ago since I graduated college & everything (had to take a break during that time) - couldn't be happier! Never stopping again! LOL
So much to learn, just take it all in & enjoy it! 

I am a SUCKER for OTTB's! Aww! I was leasing one a bit ago, but now I am working with one and helping exercise him/rehabilitate him (he's a rescue).  Happy riding!!


----------



## KirklandMom (Dec 31, 2017)

So excited! Today is the prepurchase vet check! Wish us luck!

:runninghorse2:


----------



## ChasenT (Apr 25, 2016)

Welcome back to the world of horses! 

I'm 57 and have a similar story. As a teen my parents made all my dreams come true...horse property, a palomino gelding and a Welsh cross pony  None of us had any prior experience, so it was a "here you go" figure it out, and we did. My saddle weighed as much as I did, so if my brother wasn't home, which was most of the time, I rode bareback. The desert was my playground, either alone or with much younger friends in the neighborhood. I had a blast! Then came marriage, a daughter, and all that got put on hold. I did the occasional commercial trail ride, but not nearly enough. Then in 2004 a major medical issue that pretty much put my entire life on hold for the next 9 years. No more workouts, running, walking up hills, or riding horses, ugh.

6 years ago things started looking up and my health started improving. One of my granddaughters was 5 and totally horse crazy since before she could talk, grandma's girl, lol. I put her into lessons at age 5 and couldn't stand not being in the saddle right along with her, so I took some lessons for a few years, started feeling a bit more capable, and here I am, owner of 2! 

My QH Paint gelding came along a little over a year ago at just the right time, totally trained and tuned into me instantly, a match made in heaven, I swear he talks to me. Then in June, I ended up with my MFT mare. Not sure I could handle 2, never ridden a gaited horse, but willing to try it on for size. I'm now having more fun than I ever thought I would, and the desert is once again my playground (logged 239 miles since end of September). My husband can't believe the improvement in my health and life is amazing once again 

Your mare looks wonderful, I hope your vet check goes perfectly and she will soon be yours!!! Enjoy the ride!!!


----------



## KirklandMom (Dec 31, 2017)

Unfortunately, vet check did not go well. This poor baby was used as a school jumper for four years and now at only 11 years old has left hind pastern complicated form of high ringbone; periarticular bone spurs, subchondrial sclerosis cartilage defects, and is lame already but will only get worse. Vet said not recommended for purchase. That was an expensive lesson, as I had him X-ray all four feet, but less expensive than if I'd bought her and had to put her on a care program to keep her out of pain. Even then, she could only be rideable for a couple years. So I walked away, even though it broke my heart.

Looking at several others now.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

It's a tough call to make, but definitely the right one.
Here's hoping the next one you find passes the PPE


----------



## KirklandMom (Dec 31, 2017)

Have 3, potentially 4, horses to look at this week! Put deposit down on the stable I wanted; they're holding a stall for me....rather for the horse I buy. LOL. Will have made my choice likely after seeing lovely Arabian mare this Friday the 26th. She's basically everything I'm looking for! Love how her owner described her as "sassy" and asked if that's alright. Heck yes, it's not only alright, it's mandatory! Give me the diva all day long!


----------



## KirklandMom (Dec 31, 2017)

Well, I did it! I bought my dream horse! She is out of Fa Nihal Ali,by Magnum Psyche! Amazing bloodlines! She's lovely and sweet, and very spicy! She will be delivered to her new home tomorrow and I'm so excited I can barely sleep!


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

Congratulations!! I bet you’re excited!


----------



## ChasingDreams (Nov 14, 2017)

She's gorgeous! Congratulations


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KirklandMom (Dec 31, 2017)

Now comes the hardest part - waiting for her to arrive! Previous owner has agreed to deliver. Waiting to hear that she is on her way to my new barn. On pins and needles! I gave her half down, balance due upon delivery. NERVOUS!! What if she flakes and takes my deposit?????? OMG OMG OMG. I don't think so, but you never know people sometimes. Trying so hard to be patient. I am NOT PATIENT!!

Will post pics as soon as I have sweet new baby at home!


----------



## ChasingDreams (Nov 14, 2017)

Woah, spicy is right! You're much braver than me [emoji23] Hope she's home and settling in soon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KirklandMom (Dec 31, 2017)

She is spicy, but she's a great little mare! She's settled in nicely to her new home. The first few days she was sketchy and nervous, but that's totally reasonable. She's changed hands several times the past few years. As I continue to spend time with her, she has shown me her sweet side, and what a sweet side it is! I have a great gal training her. The last two homes she was a broodmare and nobody rode her, so we are starting at the beginning. I found out from her first real owner that she was shown and did very well! So it's a matter of reminding her the cues and what her job is. She is my one & only, so lots of attention and a peaceful atmosphere. I am truly blessed to have a lovely girl in my life to spoil! <3


----------



## ChasenT (Apr 25, 2016)

She's absolutely gorgeous, Congratulations!!!


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

OMG, what a drop-dead gorgeous horse! Wow!

I'm glad to hear you are re-starting her though. Definitely a lot of spirit to her. Was the video taken when she first arrived at your place? Harley, my daughter's Arabian, behaved similarly when we first brought him to our place, and hadn't gotten our second horse delivered yet. We ended up just putting him in his stall because I swear, he would have jumped the fence. Horse # 2 arrived the next day, and even though they were separated at first, they could see each other over the fence, and he was fine after that. He just panicked at being alone in a new environment. Hopefully yours is quieting down nicely. 

We look forward to hearing more about her!


----------



## KirklandMom (Dec 31, 2017)

Acadianartist said:


> OMG, what a drop-dead gorgeous horse! Wow!
> 
> I'm glad to hear you are re-starting her though. Definitely a lot of spirit to her. Was the video taken when she first arrived at your place? Harley, my daughter's Arabian, behaved similarly when we first brought him to our place, and hadn't gotten our second horse delivered yet. We ended up just putting him in his stall because I swear, he would have jumped the fence. Horse # 2 arrived the next day, and even though they were separated at first, they could see each other over the fence, and he was fine after that. He just panicked at being alone in a new environment. Hopefully yours is quieting down nicely.
> 
> We look forward to hearing more about her!


The video was taken before I bought her, and when I saw it I knew I had to see her! The gal I bought her from has been sketchy as to her past. However, I have a membership to ArabDataSource, and looked up all her previous owners. All but one have responded, including the nice older lady who owned her for five years from yearling. I learned she was shown both English and Western and did well in local shows. Then the lady who loved her was forced to sell. The second owner was a breeder and bred her to AL Maliik. Sold her to a fellow in foal. A filly was born 2016, but not registered. Which irritates me because 1) It means my horse's records do not show her progeny and are therefore incorrect; and 2) I bet that filly was cute and I want to see her baby! Why wouldn't he have registered her? I heard she's a great little filly. Even if you don't plan to breed or show, both parents have amazing lineage and it's a disservice to the breed not to register. So I'm in a snit about that I guess. 

She was not used for four years, basically, and both the last two owners only wanted to breed her. So, we begin again. What I have is a lovely, willing mare. She's a little lady and I think will be just fine. I may breed her in a couple years. She will be 10 on April 3, so would still be young enough to breed then. But she should be trained properly and maybe do a few shows first. If I did breed her, I admit it would be entirely selfish. I had a baby horse as a youngster and he was my <3 horse. I would love to do that again, but only if I can provide home for life. I don't ever want to sell my girl and it's unlikely I'd sell her foal.

Anyway, she will be ready to ride the beautiful trails we have here in Western Washington soon! It will be a great summer and I feel like a kid again!  :faceshot:


----------

